# Firewood on my trailer



## jandjfirewood (Mar 6, 2011)

is there a way to tell how much firewood will fit on a trailer without having to stack it first and then put it on the trailer ? I know a cord is 4x4x8, but i have a tandom axle trailer that is 12ft long 6ft wide with 2ft sides. I have a hard time believing that 2 cords of wood will not fit on this trailer. Ive done the math and i know the cubic feet doesnt add up, but its a lot of weight and i can sure feel it behind my dually diesel. What do you guys think ? would 2 cords of wood (mainly oak) cut 18-20" split would fit ? pictures of the trailer are attached.


----------



## sceneofthecrash (Mar 6, 2011)

On the trailer it always seems like more than it really is. LOL!!


----------



## triptester (Mar 6, 2011)

The trailer will hold about 1 and 1/3 cords.


----------



## jandjfirewood (Mar 6, 2011)

so i guess my next question is, with the trailer loaded and the truck loaded, as seen in the pic, how close to 2 cords am I ? there is a tool box in the front of the bed, so i can only use 6ft of it.


----------



## flyboy553 (Mar 6, 2011)

If you stack the wood in the truck box, and heap it up a little bit, you can get about a third of a full cord in it. Guess that would make 1 and 2/3 cord. Without the fuel tank, you could get closer to the two cords, if you stacked the trailer a bit higher, then you could get it on there.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Mar 7, 2011)

A standard cord of wood is 4'x4'x8' or 128 sq ft. Your trailer being 12'x6'x2' = 144 sq ft. Guessing your truck bed is 6'x5'x2' your looking at around 60 sq ft for a total of 204 sq ft or 1.6 cords of wood if you stack it.


----------



## Streblerm (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a 6X10 trailer with 3' sides. If I stack wood in the bed of the F250 and then just throw it loosely into the trailer I can get about two cords of wood in one trip. The truck will take a little under a cord if it is stacked up pretty high and the trailer will take a little over a cord. I don't stack the trailer because it isn't rated to take the weight.

You would have to stack the wood a little over 3.5 feet high on your trailer to get two cords on it. If you are just throwing it in loosely I would guess you are barely getting a cord. It seems like I recall 180 cubic feet loosely thrown is roughly equal to a cord. Somebody please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 7, 2011)

Length X Width X Height = Cubic Feet. 128 cubic feet in a cord.


----------



## STLfirewood (Mar 7, 2011)

You could build some higher sides and get a cord on that trailer. I wouldn't haul to much more then that. Those 3500# axles and car tires won't want much more day in and day out. That is a nice use of hog panels. I use them like that also. Build some sides for the truck. With that old school Dodge Cummins you have the truck to move 2 cords easy. You just need the trailer for it. Where in Missouri are you located?

Scott


----------



## jandjfirewood (Mar 7, 2011)

we are located in Montgomery Co. near Hermann


----------



## jandjfirewood (Mar 7, 2011)

It's not bad, especially if i cut on mine or my folks property, my dad owns and operates a small engine business, so i work on my own saws, sharpen, and get decent deals on bar and chain oil and 2 cycle mix, and get parts at cost !!!

Jim 

\


----------



## STLfirewood (Mar 7, 2011)

I had a firend that lived out that way. He lived in Montgomery City. He died in a plane crash several years ago. That's a nice area out there. There iks a lot of nice timber


----------



## Slick (Mar 7, 2011)

I have the exact same setup...6x12 trailer I stack 2 ft tall and a 6' bed F-250...I figured 1.5 cords with it all loaded...


----------



## jandjfirewood (Mar 7, 2011)

STLfirewood said:


> I had a firend that lived out that way. He lived in Montgomery City. He died in a plane crash several years ago. That's a nice area out there. There iks a lot of nice timber


 
If your talking about Shannon, I went to school with him, its a real shame, the high school here has a scholarship every year dedicated to him


----------



## STLfirewood (Mar 7, 2011)

Ya small world. I use to work on his car for him. I would go down to KY once or twice a year go see him and hang out. 

Scott


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 7, 2011)

jandjfirewood said:


> we are located in Montgomery Co. near Hermann


 
Rhineland? :dunno:


----------



## jandjfirewood (Mar 7, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Rhineland? :dunno:


 
North of Rhineland 5 miles south of the Interstate


----------



## jandjfirewood (Mar 7, 2011)

yea it is a small world, Shannon could lay down some nice blocks in football


----------



## KMB (Mar 10, 2011)

Jim, I’ve been thinking about those hog panels that you (and Scott aka STLfirewood) are using and I think that might be the way I go for taller sides (instead of plywood) when I get my utility trailer. I have looked around online and see that the hog panels come 16’ long x 34” high. Did you cut yours down to the 24” or did you find some that height? And do you attach yours to the trailer rails, or are they free standing? Feel free to put your input in also Scott. If y’all got anymore pics of your setups…please post’em.

Kevin


----------



## STLfirewood (Mar 10, 2011)

You'll have to cut them to get them to that size. They cut easy with bolt cutters. If you build your sides right you might be able to get 2 sides out of one panel. They cost under $20 a panel. If you stake pockets get a few treated 2x4s and some fencing steaples. Just nail the panels to the 2x4s. They would be very easy to take on and off.


----------



## KMB (Mar 10, 2011)

The trailer I'm looking to buy is a 77" x 16' utility trailer (with approx. 16" to 18" high side rails...like regular utility trailers) that will have tie-down/stake pockets. The pockets are there really for places to secure straps to...the top rail gets in the way for stakes. I had thought about using u-bolts around the top rail to attach the panel...unless someone else had a better idea. That is why I asked Jim about how he did his. Scott, how do you do yours?

Also, can these panels take a little abuse? Such as the odd piece of firewood bouncing off them. I hope to see a hog panel in person when I go to an Atwoods in town next week.

Kevin


----------



## CTYank (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned mfg's load rating, like gross vehicle and gross total (vehicle & trailer).
May not be a problem, but your DOT might not see it that way, and your insurer might pucker up if your brakes can't cope. :msp_blushing:


----------



## jandjfirewood (Mar 11, 2011)

i had the panels bend a little bit on the front, but nothin a sledge couldnt pound out. but other than that, they have held up well for the cost.


----------



## John D (Mar 12, 2011)

Even if you could get 2 cord on the trailer,you would kill that little trailer.From the pics of the tires,it looks to be a 5 lug axle,and 15" tire,totally inadequete for 2 cord of oak!Your looking at 8000lbs or more depending on how green it is...I put 2 cord on my 14K dump trailer,and it is about all I feel comfortable putting on it....and i have a 9500lb payload on it.If your trailer has 5 lug wheels,the most it could be is 7000gvwr,it has to weigh 1400-1700 lbs easy...so you basically have about 5000-5500lbs max capacity,about 1 1/3 cord of wood at the most....less if its green.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 12, 2011)

Assuming your talking full cord, no way you'll get 2 on there less it's stacked. The dump box on my C-60 is 8'x10' and 4' to the boards, thrown in and heaped to a safe height to where it's not gonna fall off is just a touch over a full cord. Looks like alot dumped in a pile till you stack it. lol


----------



## KMB (Mar 12, 2011)

From what I've seen on different charts, I like to use 5200lbs for a cord of green Oak for my calculations. And I know there are different species of Oak. 

Kevin


----------



## chugbug (Mar 12, 2011)

Here is a link to the cord wood calculator-http://www.hayknee.com/calc.html


----------



## KMB (Mar 12, 2011)

chugbug said:


> Here is a link to the cord wood calculator-http://www.hayknee.com/calc.html



So folks can go directly to the link: Cord Calculator

Handy calculator. Thanks for posting it.

Kevin


----------

